# bob sikes report



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

i started off by going to hot spots and got a few dozen live shrimp. once we got to the bridge there was no one there so i had a bad feeling. set out some lines and we kept catching these weird looking fish so we changed sopts and immidiately landed a 16.75 inch redfish. landed one more undersized red ttoo.after a little bit with not catching anything we see a huge school of jack crevelles. there had to of been a thousand of them and they were around 40 pounsa each. i threw out a spoon and had a couple fish on but they kept snapping the line. after a little bit of catching only pinfish we packed up and left. thought i wasnt gonna catch anything but it turned out to e a nice day.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

jacks at the beach on 8/7 were insane. I wish I had thought to take pictures, but i was standing on the pier in disbelief.

went from the pier to the horizon in about half the viewable water


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

were you freelining the shrimp?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

i had it on a carolina rig.


----------

